# Frage über Bootsmotoren



## BerlinAngler (20. August 2012)

Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage, 

ich habe ein neues Anker Boot. Dazu habe ich mir einem Minn Kota Endura c55 gekauft. Ich habe damit gerechnet das die Batterieladungen doch etwas länger halten (100 Ah)....jetzt bin ich doch auf den Geschmack gekommen auch mal längere Strecken zu fahren und überlege mir einen Benziner zuzulegen (bis 5 PS weil das die zulässige Maximalmotorisierung für das Boot sein soll) dadurch das der Endura aber auch ein Heck Motor ist. Ich die Befürchtung habe das der Benziner auch eine gewisse Größe besitzt ist der Heckspiegel einfach zu klein. Oder gibt es da irgendwelche doch recht kleinen Benziner Motoren die ich einfach daneben klemmen kann die vlt ähnlich groß sind wie der Endura?


----------



## Hechtpaule (20. August 2012)

*AW: Frage über Bootsmotoren*

Hi,

am Anka passen so ziemlich alle kleinen Motore bis 5 PS - musst nur hinten den entsprechenden Spiegel haben, der serienmässig nicht vohanden ist - ein einfaches Brett tut da schon seine Dienste.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Ted (20. August 2012)

*AW: Frage über Bootsmotoren*

Wichtig wäre auch noch den benziner in die mitte des spiegels zu hängen. den e-motor kannste dann irgendwie daneben quetschen. da du sowieso nur entweder den Benziner oder den e-motor nutzen kannst, klappst du den unbenutzten dann einfach hoch und hast genug platz um mit dem anderen zu manövrieren...


----------



## BerlinAngler (20. August 2012)

*AW: Frage über Bootsmotoren*

Der Heckspiegel ist schon vorhanden.....Welchen Motor könntet ihr mir denn so bis 1000 euro empfehlen? die Mercury Motoren sollen ja auch immer sehr gut sein oder könnt ihr mir eine Alternative nennen?


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. August 2012)

*AW: Frage über Bootsmotoren*

suzuki oder tohatsu Aussenborder liegen auch noch gut im preis und laufen ewig :m


----------



## Ted (20. August 2012)

*AW: Frage über Bootsmotoren*

Mercury und Yamaha


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Frage über Bootsmotoren*

Hallo!

Sage nur Honda!
Superleise,supersparsam im Verbrauch und Viertakter!
Kein verrußen der Kerzen bei Schleppfahrt oder längerem Lauf im Standgas/Leerlauf beim Drillen.

Geile Motörchen!
Gruß
Walleyehunter69|wavey:


----------



## angel-daddy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Frage über Bootsmotoren*

Hi,
wir hatten auch mal einen Suzuki und waren seeeehr zufrieden.
Du solltest auf alle Fälle eine Ladespule für die Gelbatterie drin haben und die Möglichkeit über eine "Klemmvorrichtung" am Motor einen Geradeauslauf einstellen zu können. Das erleichtert das Schleppangeln.

VG Martin


----------



## nitronic88 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Frage über Bootsmotoren*

Ich habe auch einen Suzuki, bin damit super zufrieden. Aber ich denke mal wenn man einigermßen recherchiert dann findet man sein passendes modell schon


----------



## ulf (21. August 2012)

*AW: Frage über Bootsmotoren*

Hallo

Ich habe einen 5PS Mercury von 2010. Der Motor an sich ist einwandfrei. Wenn man auf die Ladespule Wert legt, ist der aber nicht sooo ideal, weil das Nachrüsten sehr teuer ist.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Der Hille (23. August 2012)

*AW: Frage über Bootsmotoren*

Moin 

Ich kenne keinen 5 Ps mit Serienmäßiger Ladespule. Wenn einer einen Kennt mal bitte Link hier Posten.


Ich hätte noch einen gebrauchten tohatsu zu verkaufen für 500€ einen M5


----------



## ulf (23. August 2012)

*AW: Frage über Bootsmotoren*



Der Hille schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich kenne keinen 5 Ps mit Serienmäßiger Ladespule. [...]



Hallo

Das stimmt, da kenne ich jetzt auch keinen. Es macht aber einen Unterschied, ob ich jetzt knapp 60 Euro (für die älteren 5P Mercurys) oder 460 , in Worten vierhundertsechzig #q, für die Teile für die Nachrüstung hinlegen muß. http://www.wassersport-kellermann.de/pages/motor/acc4_5.htm

Gruß Ulf


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. August 2012)

*AW: Frage über Bootsmotoren*

Bei 5Ps ist es völlig egal ob Mercury, Tohatsu, Yamaha oder Suzuki - in den Klassen unter 40Ps geben die sich alle nicht viel, sind alle gute Motorenhersteller. Da sind die Unterschiede lachhaft. :q

Nebenbei sind die Mercury & Tohatsu 4-Takter bis 30Ps baugleich.

Gruß, Jochen


----------

